# lost pfd on poudre sunday june 20th



## kevin duffy (Jun 23, 2004)

Lost a stohlquist brick pfd(black) with gerber knife in the poudre canyon on Sunday, June 20th


----------



## troy_hiebsch (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lost PFD on Poudre*

A reward is offered...


----------

